

Samsung Galaxy S III vs iPhone 5: Side by side comparison - zlapper
http://sortable.com/phones/Samsung-Galaxy-S-III-Dual-core-64GB-North-American-Edition-vs-Apple-iPhone-5

======
harshpotatoes
It's interesting that Apple's competitors prioritize adding more features to
their phones while Apple is apparently prioritizing compactness and minimizing
weight.

A few years ago it would have been obvious to me that a compact, light weight
smartphone with a very fast processor would be highly desirable. But, every
day I see people walking around with tablets in their arms, using them as
cameras or extensions to their smartphones. So, I guess that shows how little
I know about people.

It'll be interesting to see which direction the market prefers in the long
run.

~~~
zlapper
Definitely, I think that one of the biggest (if not the biggest) advantages of
the Android smartphones environment is the wide range of options (specs and
price wise) final users have. Just like laptops: in the end, not everyone
needs a quad-core processor or a huge screen.

